# Just a couple of Jud from Last Night



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

Tried to get him to pose; but I guess 12 AM was too late to be snapping pics LOL.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

He is adorable! I just love those ears!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He looks like such a big softie, a real cutie. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

He is a real softy. I love him to death. ^^ Such a good boy~


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

His eyes are so pretty!


----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

Heres Another I can share:


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

both your dogs are so cute, I love the pic with his tongue sticking out


----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

thank you.


----------

